

Show HN: Mothereffinanimatedgif - twakefield
http://mothereffinganimatedgif.com/

======
paulirish
Conceived of, developed, designed, and launched in 24 hours:
<https://github.com/paulirish/lazyweb-requests/issues/53>

Tech: HTML5 drag n drop, FileReader, a[download], GIF encoding on the client,
BlobBuilder, postMessage, <input type=range> (with Firefox polyfill),
appcache, transforms, etc. Oh! and the aforementioned * { box-sizing : border-
box; }

~~~
pacomerh
This is inspiring, a client side tool like this to compose press-kits would be
nice for media O.o

------
VMG
Whenever I have to drop images on a webpage see something happen, I close the
tab.

I don't have a bunch of images lying around that have the right size and that
I'd feel comfortable sharing.

~~~
paulirish
It's all clientside, so there's no risk here of sharing. But it's cool,
hombre.

Here's what someone else just made with it <http://twitpic.com/8kyup2>

~~~
VMG
I can't know that the files aren't transferred somewhere without thoroughly
inspecting the source and it isn't obvious from the page that this is an
offline app.

Thanks for the example. It would be great if the page itself linked to some
demonstrations.

~~~
NanoWar
It has (now) the following in the top bar: "Drag + Drop, Client-side, Animated
GIF Creator"

~~~
brk
Ah, yeah, so now it's totally safe because it says so right there on the page.

The points raised in higher-up comments are still relevant... It's impossible
to know for sure exactly what will happen with my images that I Drag n Drop.

Of course, for a 24 hour effort, it's great. But this is the 80/20 rule at
play. The first 80% was the "easy" bit. Now you have to create some demoes,
tutorials, earn user trust, etc.

I don't have a lot of need for animated GIFs personally, but this seems like a
neat little tool.

------
XLcommerce
Just fyi:

uses filereader. There is a bad (crashing) memory leak in Chrome.

Bug report here:
[http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=114548...](http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=114548&thanks=114548&ts=1329369049)

Beware if you intend to use filreader to read many large files. Allocated mem
never gets released.

Spent 2 days getting a html5 client side image resizer/uploader only to hit
this killer bug.

Had to use Flash in the end, which by the way performs like a demon on binary
data.

~~~
paulirish
Just threw your bug report over to our FileReader engineer. Thx for filing!

~~~
XLcommerce
No worries. I was v. disappointed when I had to fall back on flash for
resizing. Felt great having client side image resize and upload (with
progress) without using flash.

------
stefankendall
The 24-hour conception to launch is more impressive than the end-result, which
is still pretty damned impressive.

------
jmah
Why is Safari not supported?

~~~
paulirish
no FileReader support in Safari 5.1, which is used to enable the drag 'n drop
image reading. A "Nightly WebKit" build (which is basically Nightly Safari)
works though.

Behind the scenes, I'm alpha-testing a new API for mapping feature detects to
browsers, so you can say what features you need and get an automated response
for what browsers they'll work in. (Another lazyweb project actually):
<https://github.com/paulirish/lazyweb-requests/issues/39>

~~~
literalusername
How about Firefox 9.0.1? It works for me in Chromium, but in Firefox the
dropped image doesn't even appear on the deck.

------
rbrcurtis
Very cool. But you need to fix it for transparent gifs; they just stack on top
of each other and need to clear the previous.

------
ChrisArchitect
pretty neat -- way to step up 'team behind lazyweb-request#53'

tested it out with whatever I had handy: Mother Effing Mountain Lion
<http://i.imgur.com/oRFRA.gif>

------
manveru
No Opera support :(

------
zsherman
Seriously, that's awesome.

